# Perennials? Can it be true??  Long John Silver-Pukka Seeds / Big Bad John-DNS



## JustAnotherAntMarching (Jul 5, 2009)

Guys    click the link and read the description...  

hXXp://www.1-seedbank.com/cannabis-seeds/pukkaseeds/long-john-silver.htm

So supposedly these 2 new strains are perennial... so does anyone think this is possibe??? Has anyone tried these??  Just curious...


----------



## Hick (Jul 6, 2009)

> - if left to be it will set seeds, then these seeds will grow and then these plants will do the same thing so on and so forth ad infinitum!


a "ruse" IMO... "if left it will set seed".. uh-huh..._*HERMOPHRODITE"*_ seeds..
What a wonderull bunch of folks..:ignore:  
the "only" way a female plant will "set seeds" is if pollinated. If pollinated by "its self", it *HAS* to be from hermie staminate flowers. And as I have quoted many many times here.._"Hermies procreate hermies"_....



> Other seed banks have tried to buy the entire supply from us to stop these seeds hitting the market for fear of what this would do to the seed industry!


HAA!... "What it would do to the seed industry"...   give it an even bigger 'black eye?'... :rofl: 

If you allow ANY stand of mj to go "feral", it will reproduce annually in the same manner. Flower, pollinate, produce seeds, regrow.. that is simple biology. BUT.. without proper 'selection', the quality will most often degrade and turn to hemp. 
Why?.. because the paternal parent will be primarily dominated by either hermies or early flowering males.


----------



## zipflip (Jul 6, 2009)

wow.  the things sum peopel will do to make a buck. or should i say ripp u off...


----------

